# Journey of a T.T Armor Jr!



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright, so i set myself 2 days aside to get some modding done, and proceeded to hack my Armor Jr to bits. Basically i had 3 main gripes with this case:

1. The interior. That bloody horrible grey primer colour.

2. The lack of cable management

3. And finally, the little cage at the bottom of the case used for holding a CD/DVD drive in.

So, ill let the pictures and the captions do the talking - *56K WARNING!!!*

Firstly, ill start with a few pictures of the case pre mod:






















Urgh all that grey 











Right, this is the stupid little cage im talking about that resides at the bottom of the case:






So, i set to work with my goals clear in my mind and a head full of enthusiasm. The tools i used:

My dremel wannabe, only cost £10, and of course! remember kids, safety first!






Gloves + Paint:






and finally, my fuel for the first morning of modding  :






So, lets crack on with the actual mod. I decided to spray the entire chassis, bar the already painted / glossed areas. 

I started off with the HDD cage and the included orange bladed fan:











And set about spraying the little things so that they could dry whilst i was butchering the case itself:






On with the actual case!

I started off by using my motherboard as a mock up tool to see where i needed to cut holes for cable management. i Decided i would need to cut 3 areas, one for the AUX power connector at the top of the case, the second for the 24 pin power connector and the third for the sata connectors. I thought about doing 2 more, one for the front panel connections like the power button, and another for the front panel audio and stuff, however i decided to make a feature of these cables to break up the black of the case.

Heres after the holes were cut:






So, a day and a bit later, after the paint had dried, i was left with this:






The funtimes began!  assembling everything into this lovely sprayed and cut case!

So, down to the finished item - ill start from the front and gradually build up to it (You'll understand why i nicknamed her "The Dark Knight" soon enough haha) :

As she sits on my desk with my Eclipse + diamondback and my beautiful 22" syncmaster:











(Just had to include this picture, couldnt go without my rig for 2 days so this is how she looks NAKED!  








Anyway, back on with the finished item











Notice how that stupid little cage is gone in the next picture underneath the HDD cage
















And finally, a shot of her single blue LED glowing in the dark:






So in conclusion, I:

Cut holes for cable management,

Sprayed (poorly, might i add) the interior matte black,

And removed that bloody cage thing.

This is my first proper mod, done 100% on my own so be nice. I know its no mona lisa but i absolutely love the end product, and i doubt ill be buying a new case any time soon!

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2008)

No one cares then  lol


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy crap mate your 8800GT is identical to mine with that cooler on it. Actualy your system is very similar to mine  same proccy, 4gb of ram, 500gb spinpoint and same size of screen  and almost an identical 3dmark score


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 31, 2008)

Just saw this, but looks pretty nifty. For some reason, I thought I read that TT AJR had decent cable management.


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 1, 2008)

looking good chappy! two thumbs up


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Holy crap mate your 8800GT is identical to mine with that cooler on it. Actualy your system is very similar to mine  same proccy, 4gb of ram, 500gb spinpoint and same size of screen  and almost an identical 3dmark score



Lol, on reflection that is quite strange 



WarEagleAU said:


> Just saw this, but looks pretty nifty. For some reason, I thought I read that TT AJR had decent cable management.



They are ok i guess from stock, but stock is never good enough is it? haha. 



Chryonn said:


> looking good chappy! two thumbs up



thanks mate.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice.  Much nicer than my first mods   (which nobody is allowed to see).


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 1, 2008)

This is like what I did to mine, but mine is Blue-Black fade...Nice job man


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Like what you've done with my old case! Looks really good with my last keyboard as well, lol.

nice job man! Wish I could have done that case justice like you have



PS, get it in the case gallery if you havent already so we can vote


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 1, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Very nice.  Much nicer than my first mods   (which nobody is allowed to see).



haha! upload some, lets have a look! 



Urbklr said:


> This is like what I did to mine, but mine is Blue-Black fade...Nice job man



Nice, any pictures? Thanks man 



alexp999 said:


> Like what you've done with my old case! Looks really good with my last keyboard as well, lol.
> 
> nice job man! Wish I could have done that case justice like you have
> 
> ...



I know, brings a tear to my eye *sniff*

Bless it. thanks again for the keyboard and the case haha 

And of course the nice words! 

Tried to upload it to the case gallery last night, kept getting an error  ill try again later.


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 1, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Nice, any pictures? Thanks man



I don't have any on the HD, and my computer is out of the case...maybe I'll take some of just the case and post em' up


----------



## Exavier (Nov 3, 2008)

looks good from here, but the reason you complain about your spraying is because you're using plastikote.. but still, looks nice enough, any higher Q closeup photos to share?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha! upload some, lets have a look!
> 
> Tried to upload it to the case gallery last night, kept getting an error  ill try again later.


You must've missed the part where I said nobody will see them! 

I've never uploaded to the case gallery so I don't really have any idea there


----------

